# Harley.. our (abused?) rescue Chi.



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

Here are the pictures of Harley, our rescue that I promised in the CHI QUESTIONS thred that I would post. Doesn't he look not only absolutely frightened but.. SAD?



























Look in those sad, sad eyes.









Me, holding him - although it's not entirely his choice.









Finding a place to hide. _excuse the floor.. bulldog puppies had pooped on it and we were out there cleaning all that up..[/img]









Harley, meeting Jada.









He has NO idea what toys are...

Anyway - these pictures are just a hint at how scared he appears to be. Maybe you can see it?_


----------



## momto4chihuahuas (Nov 13, 2006)

Aww yea he does look scared  Poor thing!


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

My other chis are so spoiled (and ecstatically happy).. I can't even understand why not all chi's get to grow up loved.. you know?


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

he does look frightened but he's absolutely handsome!
i hope it doesn't take too long for him to warm up to you and your family!
can't wait to see more pix of him in the future


----------



## Leeseebat (Jun 27, 2006)

aww poor baby. i remember that what the heck is going on look! i replied to your other post with some things that helped my little rescue guy Monte.

(my dogs LOVE those keys!)


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Aw, that poor poor baby! It's so nice that he'll have a better life now.


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

he really does look frightened and sad....he is very handsome though  gorgeous colour... i hope your hard work and patience pays off sooner than later  it will be worth it in the end


----------



## Poco'sMom (Jun 21, 2006)

Poor baby! He looks so scared. At least you gave him a chance at a new life. I'm sure he will be running around, happy as can be with his new siblings in due time


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Poor thing I'm glad he's safe now  He's really cute  

Mias never been abused that I know of and she always acts scared & tucks her tail


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Poor guy. I'm glad he's with you now. He is so handsome. It's so sad what people can do to such innocent pets. I'm sure he'll come around soon.

Leila is like that too Alisha. She's so submissive and can be very shy.


----------



## TiffanyMay (Oct 23, 2006)

He is very cute, I am sure he will come around in a while it is a new place and new siblings! Congrats!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Poor baby.........im sure he will soon be happy in his new home though!


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

poor little baby I'm sure that with lots of loving he'll soon start to come out of his shell x x


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

I sure hope so. It feels like such an extreme case though. I might have to document his behavior and journal it so that I can see even small improvements. Today when I opened his crate this morning he came right out. I said "Good morning" and I left him to do his business on the pee pad (which someone recommended and so far, so good.

He seems to get along with the other dogs (but then again, he was a cassanova dog so I didn't doubt he would have a problem getting along with dogs). He also does not like the bulldogs. (But neither do Chelsea or Jada so another thing I am not surprised by).

Yesterday we had to put him back in his crate and he was so scared he let out a huge fart! Poor guy - lol. It wasn't silent like most dogs either. It was LOUD!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

awww he has the saddest eyes but I am sure nothing alot of TLC cant fix.
He is very handsome, and I cant wait to hear how he settles in..I also just want to thank you for giving him a wounderful home at yours.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

iluvmyvikin said:


> he does look frightened but he's absolutely handsome!
> i hope it doesn't take too long for him to warm up to you and your family!
> can't wait to see more pix of him in the future


My sentiments exactly!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

He looks a littlle finicky, but a lot of love and reassurance will fix that.  Just time and patience....but he's just gorgeous!! I fell in love with those big brown eyes!!:love5:


----------



## MayaPapaya (Apr 13, 2006)

What a precious little guy! Poor thing, I'm sure with all this new love and affection he'll come around in no time.


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

He looks so scared and sad, poor baby. When we got Teeny he was a lot like that, he was only 11 months old but I think he was kept in a crate all the time. He was afraid to be away form the house, we would take him out and he would run back to the door. It took him a long time to even bark, he still doesn't play with toys, even though he watches the others playing with them, he seems to be afraid of them. He will be 3 this July and has really become a lovable baby boy. His human mommy is my grandaugter,she is 7 and she babies him and talks baby talk to him, and every time she comes over to the house, he hears her voice and he is running for her. Just give him lots of love and he will come around. He really deserves to enjoy life and be happy, I'm sure glad he has found you.


----------



## lisa&lily (Sep 8, 2007)

This is a bit late, but what happened to Harley? I see on your siggy that it says RIP next to his name. He does look so sad. Congrats on the puppies!


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

He turned around completely.. he was SUCH a happy dog. He would greet me with jumps and kisses and twirl in circles. We're not sure what happened. His age was a guesstimate. He showed no signs of illness. Looked healthier than he had ever been before. He had lost his bad food weight he was on when we got him.. was lean with silky hair. He had no signs of illness. Absolutely none at all.

He had the whole porch to himself and the backyard as he never adjusted to being inside. He had a palace! We came home one day to find that he had passed away on our hill in the backyard. There were no marks on him. He looked like he had simply fell asleep.

He did bless us though - Jada's puppies were his! He was with her, and passed away that day. So these puppies are extra special. They all have his trademark white chest.

He was a very special boy with a very sad life but he was honestly very happy and very spoiled in the year that we had him. Originally we were going to foster and rehabilitate him but we couldn't let go of him! We didn't think anyone would ever understand him like we did!


----------



## lisa&lily (Sep 8, 2007)

Ahhh, that's such a sad story, but nice that the puppies are living on with a part of him


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

Aww, just try not to treat him like you're sorry for him. He'll do a lot better if you behave confidently and assertively around him. Dogs don't live in the past, so he'll thrive if you show him how to be happy and confident! 

He's very handsome indeed n__n


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

Rah said:


> Aww, just try not to treat him like you're sorry for him. He'll do a lot better if you behave confidently and assertively around him. Dogs don't live in the past, so he'll thrive if you show him how to be happy and confident!
> 
> He's very handsome indeed n__n


We didn't.. this is an old thread. Harley passed away two months ago.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Awww the poor little guy


----------

